# Could this be Velvet?



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I have been changing about 30% of the water every other day until the 10 gallon cycles. Today I tested with 0 ammonia 0 nitrites and 10 nitrates. After testing and changing the water, I noticed some strange discoloration on one of the Dwarf Gourami. His dorsal fin has spots that are transparent, they aren't holes, I can see that, but they lack color. He also has patches around his dorsal fin where the scales are gold/shiny. Could he have Velvet? The other Gourami doesn't seem to have the spots. 






This is the best picture I could get, but it doesn't really show the patches, so I also got a video...http://youtu.be/jHhgbm1JwVM


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I can't really tell, but I'd say no.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I wasn't sure either, but someone suggested I use aquarium salt just in case because I don't know what the patches are.


----------

